# bobcat MT series



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there anyone out here running a MT series bobcat to push snow? They seem like the ultimate sidewalk machine to me, but I've never seen one used for snow work. So is there anybody out there running a MT series to push snow?

(I know this isn't the correct location, but it is one of the most trafficked)


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I've only run one in the summer but I think it would work well. They are slower than a Dingo though.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We tried one a few years ago w/ a 4ft plow, and it was "alright" (thats putting it nicely). If you already have one, then yes it would be worth putting to work....but a 463(or similar machine) would run circles around it for snow work.

P.S. I think a 4ft blower would be the most efficient tool for one considering they dont really have enough ground speed to windrow well.....and the blower would handle any kind of snow, beause really wet or deep snow renders those things almost useless w/ a plow.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

A company that we work with used them 2 years ago and they said they liked it with the broom on it but not the bucket or the blade. They now use 463/s70 machines now. Oh the only bad thing is if you slide off the walk in the 463 and go over the curb THE MACHINE WILL FLIP OVER ON ITS SIDE! LOL! That was the funniest thing I heard all season last year.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We use the MT 52's. Great machines for just about anything. We use an oversize bucket and a blade. The blower doesn't work to well unless you have a lot of snow and it's fluffy not wet and heavy.

For our application I don't see anything that would work better.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

We tried our MT50 with a V-blade and a blower, we weren't really impressed with it either. There is no float, so you're constantly adjusting the arms when you have curb cuts or changes in elevation. Plus the turning radius and speed aren't spectacular. We tried it on a housing unit, so there were a lot of curb cuts and corners; but if you have a straight shot then it would probably work well. Also a brush would be great too - we find the brush works very well for us on our Ventrac.

Ultimately we wound up purchasing a Ventrac for our sidewalks and aside from mechanical issues, it's been a fairly good machine.

http://ventrac.com/products/tractors/4000


----------

